# Teaching English In Spain



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

What has happened to the thread??:confused2: Has it been moved somewhere else?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I unstickied it! By mistake actually, but it was quite a jumble. Maybe a new one is required???

Jo xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html 

Can it be re-stickied?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

oh if I must!!! lol Its so untidy tho 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

jojo said:


> oh if I must!!! lol Its so untidy tho
> 
> Jo xxx


 
Thank you / Gracias / Eskerrik Asko (but only here in Basque Country)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> lol Its so untidy tho
> 
> Jo xxx


That implies that the other stickys aren't untidy :tongue1:...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> / Eskerrik Asko (but only here in Basque Country)


Asko???
hahaha, that's funny!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Asko???
> hahaha, that's funny!!





Asko: much, very, many


_"Sin comentarios..."_ 
(No comment.)


----------

